# Cannot sync ipod with old version of itunes while new version of itunes doesnt work?



## Lighty (Aug 23, 2007)

So what do I do? :/


edit: to be more specific the itunes version is 6.0.5.2 and the new version...7-something simply wont open at all.


----------

